# Merge two Excel worksheets



## jmckdufc (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi folks, I have an Excel workbook which contains two worksheets - suppliers and customers.

They both have exactly the same structure: - Name, Address Line 1, Address Line 2, Address Line 3, Address Line 4.

I want to do a mail merge with these names and addresses so we can send out a mail shot to them all.

My problem is that there will be a lot of suppliers and customers who are the same - i.e. some customers are also suppliers and vice versa.

What I would like to do is merge both of these worksheets into one with all the duplicate entries removed.

I have had a google but can't seem to find exactly what I need. Can anybody help me with this? Thanks.


----------



## David M58 (May 20, 2008)

Here’s one way to do it.

Open up a new worksheet. Using copy and paste, copy the data from the suppliers worksheet to the new worksheet.

Then copy the data from the customers worksheet to an area in the new worksheet directly below the previously copied data. You should have one big table containing the data from the suppliers and the customers. The table should have headings in the top row.

Select the upper left cell in this big table. Then go up to the _Data_ menu, select _Filter_, then select _Advanced Filter_. Choose _copy to another location_. Check the _list range_ to make sure that it covers the entire table. In the field labeled _copy to_, enter a cell where you want the filtered data to be copied to. Check the _unique records only_ option. When you click OK, Excel copies the data to the place you specified in the _copy to_ field, with any duplicates removed.


----------



## jmckdufc (Apr 23, 2008)

David M58 said:


> Here’s one way to do it.
> 
> Open up a new worksheet. Using copy and paste, copy the data from the suppliers worksheet to the new worksheet.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, seems to have worked a treat.


----------

